# The plants do not grow



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Growth rate in a low tech tank is very slow. Typically 5-6 times slower than a high tech tank. So I guess you need to be patient.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

But it should've grown a tiny bit? I wonder if the light is good enough? Aqualighter uses 6000-6500 Kelvin Osram Duris E5 Cool White Led and it is 9W. Any experiences with this lamp?


----------



## Topekoms (Dec 19, 2013)

I see growth on all of the plants like he said with low tech growth is very slow


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't read through the part that said no co2 now it makes sense. I've tried dhg with no co2 and it turned to mush in 3 weeks but with co2 on the other hand it exploded with growth in 4 weeks full carpet. Without co2 you should expect slow growth. Is that java moss on the right side ?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

All the moss in the tank is Taxiphyllum barbieri.


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

if you have the budget, go for excel...it will increase the growth but nowhere compared to co2 addition.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

I use another brand, I think it is the same as Excel. Happy-Life Carbo


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

runols said:


> Started a planted nano tank for six weeks ago, and the plants have not grown :icon_conf only the moss has grown...
> 
> Pictures are from week 1 and week 6.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to veer off subject, but what is that tall plant in the back right? I absolutely love how it looks!


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

Thanks! The tall plant in the back right is Lindernia rotundifolia.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a 80 gal low tech tank full of largely crypt's,anubia.
Try watching this growth for slow growing.
No CO2,excel,easycarbo.
Growth in my tank's is measured in week's,month's.


----------



## naich (Mar 25, 2014)

I see growth on everything except the Dwarf hair grass, which is known to be a challenge in low tech tanks. Everything looks fine, not every plant explodes with growth every day.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

The LED is very directional. I would consider a T5 lighting system which has a more omnidirectional light spread.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

Yes I have considered a T5 lamp. But I think the smallest T5 light tubes for aquariums are too long for my tank, my tank is only 40cm. Then It must be a PL compact tube lamp. 

But now I've got a new LED lamp, a Beamswork 6500K daylight white 3Wx 6 LED light for planted aquarium. I've had it for a week, I'll post another picture of the tank with the new lamp soon

Here is a thread about Beamswork: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=415522

I bought it here: http://goo.gl/UtRa3T


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

I see plenty of growth in that tank.

Even if the growth isn't great the color is much improved.

For 6 weeks pretty good.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

Really, are you sure? the top photo is from Week 1 and the image below is from week 6. I think the plants have been slightly paler.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

runols said:


> Really, are you sure? the top photo is from Week 1 and the image below is from week 6. I think the plants have been slightly paler.


Hello!

I agree, the plants in the second photo looks pale.

To me it looks like the plants in the second photo suffer, if photo number two is sex weeks from the start, it is clearly that something is wrong.

When looking at the pictures it looks as the plants have some growth or have "stretched" some. I think the plants have used their stored energy to stretch against the light or grow some. When the stored energy is used the plants suffer and look pale as in picture number two. 

I dont have a suggestion about what is wrong, but i did a google search for the "aqualighter" fixture, i could not find anyone that grows plants with this light.

Jnad


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have zero experience with ada substrate...but for me, I was able to achieve much DHG growth without co2 by adding osmocote.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello again!

I have now been looking through the internet for some proof of the Aqualighter1 growing some plants.

I actually came to the end on the internet without finding a single aquarist who use this light to grow plants. The only thing I found was advertising for the product and Aqua Lighter who had a aquascaping contest but that's no proof that Aqua Lighter really grow plants.

For plant growth would I switched out the light, it might be the only way to find out.

Jnad


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

It is true that the Aqua Lighter 1 is brand new on the market, but the LED bulbs used in the lamp is not new (Osram Duris E5 Cool White Led). Maybe there is someone who has experience with these Osram Led? 

I have already replaced the Aqua Lighter 1 with a Beamswork for approx. Two weeks ago, as you can read in post # 14 I can see improvement in some of the plants, but it has also emerged some algae.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

Here are pictures of the algae, I think it might be Diatoms, Brown Algae. Is there anyone who can see what kind of algae this is and why they have arisen and what I can possibly do to get rid of them?


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like red cyanobacteria. Strange if it is. I thought that was mostly a problem in saltwater tanks.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

What is your tank temp? how long do you run your lights? because everything is yellowing and you have the cyano going, there is something wrong with the way you are running your set up.




Chris_Produces said:


> Looks like red cyanobacteria. Strange if it is. I thought that was mostly a problem in saltwater tanks.



cyano actually does occur in FW fairly regularly.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Aquatic Delight said:


> What is your tank temp? how long do you run your lights? because everything is yellowing and you have the cyano going, there is something wrong with the way you are running your set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that I know. However, I've only seen red in saltwater tanks.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

The temperature is 22 Celsius, 71.6 degrees Fahrenheit and the light is on for 8 hours. 30-40% water change 1 time a week and feeds sparingly once daily. The tank is now 7 weeks.


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

runols said:


> Here are pictures of the algae, I think it might be Diatoms, Brown Algae. Is there anyone who can see what kind of algae this is and why they have arisen and what I can possibly do to get rid of them?


I had a similar brown algae problem with my planted bowls. I use a soil/cat litter/gravel mix in my bowls, and that tends to leach nutrients into the water for the first few months. I did regular, weekly water changes for about 6-8 weeks, and added snails to eat the excess algae off the plants. After 8 weeks, the water becomes crystal clear and I started doing much less frequent water changes. I have several crystal clear bowls that have not had any water changes, or even a top ups for 6-8 weeks. I am assuming that this is because all the nutrients that are going to leach into the water, have already done so, and were removed by water changes. I also have noticed that the plants are growing much faster now, to the point where I need to regularly remove some of the growth. Of course this gives me plants that need a new home, so my collection of bowls is growing. The only bowl I still have occasional problems with is the shrimp bowl, and only if I accidentally overfeed them. Nutrients and light feed algae. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4999049&posted=1#post4999049


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

You definitely have brown on the rock in the back picture but as I'm sure you can tell, the other is not the same. Are you against chem treatments in your tank?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i have been searching, and i can't find the nutrient levels of Happy Life Plant, can you photograph the back of the bottle and post it?


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

It is not stated specifically what it contains. 

This is the bottle info: 
Happy-Life Plant is a universal fertilizer for aquatic plants in highly concentrated form. In addition to basic nutrients such as iron, potassium and magnesium, and many trace elements such as manganese, boron, cobalt, lithium, aluminum, selenium, and vanadium are included. All nutrients are in a form that ensures the availability for a long time. Happy-Life Plant should never like Happy-Life Fluid Filter Medium are used at the same time, but only a few hours afterwards. 

Here is a picture of the back of the Happy-Life Plant the bottle. Text only in Scandinavian.

Home page here


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

Now it has come a film and foam in water surface, even in rainbow colors...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

the film is a protein layer, and is totally normal.

if i were you i would stop using that fert and switch to something where you know of what nutrients are in the bottle. i have no doubt it is a nutrient issue in your tanks.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

I have a theory about why it goes bad with the tank right now, seven weeks after startup. ADA Power Sand is very nutritious and releases substances into the water for weeks, maybe months. At the same time I have planted most slow-growing plants and when the light may not have been good enough for the plants, it has resulted in poor growth. Therefore, it now is favorable conditions for algae and cyano bacteria ...?

I also swapped 30-50% water several times a week, it may have caused fluctuations in co2 and unstable water conditions, it may well also be a contributing factor? 

I have also had different kinds of shrimp and snails in the aquarium, but they die pretty quickly. But the fish I have, mosquito Rasbora they'll be fine.

But I'm really not sure what is best to do next with the aquarium now, for it to stabilize? Perhaps it is best to leave it as it organizes itself ... 

My 7 year old boy has a 54 liters (14.3 Gallon) tank which is around 2 months now and it is the cleanest and nicest aquarium in the house! The plants thrive and grow well and there is not an algae too see, the glass is never cleaned of algae but anyways it looks like new! 
The only thing which is done with his aquarium is to change the water once every 2 or 3 weeks and clean the pump when it gets clogged. Perhaps I should ask Him what is the secret of such a successful aquarium? :help:


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

runols said:


> I have a theory about why it goes bad with the tank right now, seven weeks after startup. ADA Power Sand is very nutritious and releases substances into the water for weeks, maybe months. At the same time I have planted most slow-growing plants and when the light may not have been good enough for the plants, it has resulted in poor growth. Therefore, it now is favorable conditions for algae and cyano bacteria ...?


yes, i agree. none of what you have are considered heavy root feeders, so there is alot of extra nutrients in the water.



runols said:


> I also swapped 30-50% water several times a week, it may have caused fluctuations in co2 and unstable water conditions, it may well also be a contributing factor?


not so much of an issue, unless you are getting the water from different sources then frequent water changes are not that large of an issue. however i would recommend reducing either the number of water changes you do a week, or reduce the amount of water changes you are doing. depending on the shrimp you had been trying to keep the size of your water changes could be an issue.



runols said:


> I have also had different kinds of shrimp and snails in the aquarium, but they die pretty quickly. But the fish I have, mosquito Rasbora they'll be fine.


i honestly think is problem is a result of the liquid fert you are dosing. i think it may be high in copper, and i think most metals are actually bad for inverts. i'm not positive on the others one but i know for certain that copper kills inverts.



runols said:


> But I'm really not sure what is best to do next with the aquarium now, for it to stabilize? Perhaps it is best to leave it as it organizes itself ...
> 
> My 7 year old boy has a 54 liters (14.3 Gallon) tank which is around 2 months now and it is the cleanest and nicest aquarium in the house! The plants thrive and grow well and there is not an algae too see, the glass is never cleaned of algae but anyways it looks like new!
> The only thing which is done with his aquarium is to change the water once every 2 or 3 weeks and clean the pump when it gets clogged. Perhaps I should ask Him what is the secret of such a successful aquarium? :help:


you can't compare your tank to his tank, no tank is ever the same, no matter how hard you try to make them identical every tank will be different.

if this was my tank, i would drop the water changes to once a week, doing 30%, i would stop dosing with happy plants. I know i've said it before but i don't trust that fert, i know of plenty of people using that ADA sand who keep shrimp, and snails with no problems. i would also reduce the light, for two weeks, down to 6hrs. at the end of the two weeks i would evaluate the tank, and see how it is doing.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

Aquatic Delight said:


> yes, i agree. none of what you have are considered heavy root feeders, so there is alot of extra nutrients in the water.
> 
> not so much of an issue, unless you are getting the water from different sources then frequent water changes are not that large of an issue. however i would recommend reducing either the number of water changes you do a week, or reduce the amount of water changes you are doing. depending on the shrimp you had been trying to keep the size of your water changes could be an issue.


Thanks for your advice. It was only in the beginning in the first 5-6 weeks I exchanged water very often. The last two weeks I have swapped around. 40-50% water 1 time a week. I might reduce to 30% one time a week? it is one week since the water change today ...



Aquatic Delight said:


> i honestly think is problem is a result of the liquid fert you are dosing. i think it may be high in copper, and i think most metals are actually bad for inverts. i'm not positive on the others one but i know for certain that copper kills inverts.


I did not use Happy Life Plant the first 6 weeks, then I used only Happy Life Carbo (the same as Excel). And it died many shrimps and snails before I started dosing with Happy-Life Plant. I suspect that the black gravel is causing shrimp and snails die. So I have set up two 5 gallon test aquariums, one with the black gravel and one with no gravel. I put 5 Amano shrimp in each test aquarium and after only one day there was a dead shrimp in the aquarium with gravel. The next day another dead shrimp in the aquarium with black gravel. Then I moved the three surviving shrimp into the aquarium with no gravel, there are now eight shrimp there and there are no shrimp died and it's been three weeks now. Therefore I think the black gravel is the reason why snails and shrimp die.




Aquatic Delight said:


> you can't compare your tank to his tank, no tank is ever the same, no matter how hard you try to make them identical every tank will be different.
> 
> if this was my tank, i would drop the water changes to once a week, doing 30%, i would stop dosing with happy plants. I know i've said it before but i don't trust that fert, i know of plenty of people using that ADA sand who keep shrimp, and snails with no problems. i would also reduce the light, for two weeks, down to 6hrs. at the end of the two weeks i would evaluate the tank, and see how it is doing.


Thanks, I will follow your advice regarding water changes and reduce the lighting time. But I am a little unsure of stopping dosage of Happy-Life Plant, because I also use it in my 140 gallon tank and there are no such problems there.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

What's this black gravel you speak of? Sounds scary based off the test you did. :confused1:


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

This is your liquid fert...Contains : Iron, Potasium, Magnesium, Manganese, Boron, Cobalt, Lithium, Selenium and Vanadium. Does not contain phosphates and nitrates. 5ml per. 100L a week


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Taken from another website about the Carbo....Easy Carbo from Easy Life can be toxic to snails and some shrimp - read on carefully and follow the dosage.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

Chris_Produces said:


> What's this black gravel you speak of? Sounds scary based off the test you did. :confused1:


It is a glossy black gravel from a local pet store. The store uses gravel in several of their aquariums and they have no problems, I could of course have been unfortunate to get hold of gravel with manufacturing defects, the gravel must surely be colored the're not naturally black? But I have heard of several others who have had problems with black gravel and shrimp and snails.


----------



## runols (May 25, 2014)

Chris_Produces said:


> Taken from another website about the Carbo....Easy Carbo from Easy Life can be toxic to snails and some shrimp - read on carefully and follow the dosage.


It is not Easy Life but one other producer named Happy-Life, it could well be that it is the same content. I dosing exactly according to instructions and use a syringe that I bought at the pharmacy, I use 1 ml a day. The tank is 28 liters.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

runols said:


> It is not Easy Life but one other producer named Happy-Life, it could well be that it is the same content. I dosing exactly according to instructions and use a syringe that I bought at the pharmacy, I use 1 ml a day. The tank is 28 liters.


From what I could find, and having to use various translations, their contents are the same. However, without a guaranteed analysis from both companies, I don't suppose there is a 100% sure answer.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

runols said:


> It is a glossy black gravel from a local pet store. The store uses gravel in several of their aquariums and they have no problems, I could of course have been unfortunate to get hold of gravel with manufacturing defects, the gravel must surely be colored the're not naturally black? But I have heard of several others who have had problems with black gravel and shrimp and snails.


I've had the same thing in another tank and had nothing but problem with my livestock. I switched to Floramax and haven't had the same issues since.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Thought this may be useful... 

vanadium |vəˈnādēəm|
the chemical element of atomic number 23, a hard gray metal of the transition series, used to make alloy steels. 

Lithium |ˈliTHēəm|
the chemical element of atomic number 3, a soft silver-white metal. It is the lightest of the alkali metals. Lithium carbonate or another lithium salt, used as a mood-stabilizing drug.

I can't find those two elements in my Flourish Comprehensive Supplement that I use with shrimp and snails safely. Maybe someone can chime in that knows more about those elements use and safety in an aquarium with shrimp and snails.


----------

